# Swedish: den svåra situation



## susie1611

Från ordboken-
_
"he accepted responsibility for the difficult situation that had arisen_---han tog ansvar för den svåra situation som hade uppkommit"


Varför är det "situation"? Jag skulle ha tyckt att den riktiga form var "situation_en_" här?  


Tack på förhand.


----------



## Södertjej

När det är en bisats (som här) blir det bara så. Tänk på att situation är inte subjekten i huvudmeningen utan i bisatsen. Så om "som" är det som kommer efter substantiven, då ska man lämna ut ändelsen (-en resp. -et) även om man säger den/det själva substantiven är i obestämd form.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Om man vill uttrycka regeln i grammatiska termer, så är den i det här fallet ett _determinativt pronomen_ som syftar framåt på en nödvändig relativ bisats. Den relativa bisatsen ger en _beskrivning/begränsning_ åt substantivet den syftar på, och har, som Södertjej påpekar, ingen funktion i huvudsatsen.
Mönster:
den/det/de {substantiv, obest.} som {bisats}
Fler exempel:
Ambulanshelikoptern hämtade de personer som blivit svårast skadade, och de andra fick åka bil.
Den medlem som bryter mot reglerna kommer att bli utesluten ur föreningen.
Det hus på Djursholm som såldes för 45 miljoner håller nu på att renoveras.

/Wilma


----------



## Zadrien

Ska man ha substantivet i obestämd form trots att det finns ett adjektiv i bestämd form?


Tack på förhand!


----------



## Södertjej

Ja. Zadrien, det är precis det vi har förklarat. Eller snarare Wilma har gjort det, min förklaring var väl ganska slarvig.

EDIT: och visst var det fel med "att situationen är inte" men nu kan jag inte längre ändra min förra post. Jag ändrade mitt svar och då blev det fel (copy+paste kan var lurigt ibland)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Min förklaring var nog också lite slarvig eftersom jag inte tog med några exempel där adjektiv också ingick. Eftersom den ... som ger en bestämning åt substantivet, böjs eventuella adjektiv i bestämd form. Den fungerar i det här fallet som en sorts "bestämd artikel", därför får själva substantivet obestämd form, men adjektivet får bestämd form. Ex:

Södertjej och Wilma svarade på den nya fråga som tillkommit.

/Wilma


----------



## Zadrien

Wilma_Sweden said:


> eftersom jag inte tog med några exempel där adjektiv också ingick.



Därför frågade jag igen =) Tack för din förklaring

Är det alltså fel om man skriver: "De svarade på den nya fråga*n* som tillkommit" ?


----------



## ss-bb

Zadrien said:


> Därför frågade jag igen =) Tack för din förklaring
> 
> Är det alltså fel om man skriver: "De svarade på den nya fråga*n* som tillkommit" ?


 
Jag är absolut ingen expert, så jag får gå på magkänslan. Hade jag använt mig av _frågan_ i det där fallet så hade jag ändrat till _tillkom _också.

Men man kan ju göra det på ett antal sätt. _De svarade på den nytillkomna frågan_, _de svarade på frågan som tillkom_, _de svarade på den nya frågan_. Och så vidare 

_Den nya frågan svarade de på när den tillkom_. Kanske? Mothugg från de skolade?  Lite annorlunda innebörd visserligen.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ss-bb said:


> Jag är absolut ingen expert, så jag får gå på magkänslan. Hade jag använt mig av _frågan_ i det där fallet så hade jag ändrat till _tillkom _också.


Det du gör då är att ändra relativsatsen till icke-nödvändig, och då har vi en annan grammatisk situation (en annan sorts pronomen). I alla fallen nedan är den blåa texten objekt i huvudsatsen.

1) Han svarade på den nya frågan(, som tillkom senare). 

2) Han svarade på den nya fråga som tillkommit senare. Här är bisatsen nödvändig därför att vi menar just den frågan och ingen annan. 

Jämför dessa:
_3) Kalle vill ha den röda bilen_. (här finns bara en röd bil att välja på)
_4) Kalle vill ha den röda bil som står i hörnet. _(det finns flera röda bilar i närheten, men bara en som står i hörnet)
_5) Kalle vill ha den röda bilen, som står i hörnet_ (=Kalle vill ha den röda bilen. Förresten, den står i hörnet, men det kvittar, för det finns bara en röd bil i närheten). 

I 1) och 5) är relativsatsen en ny egen bisats, men i 2) och 4) är relativsatsen en modifierare till huvudet i en nominalfras (=fungerar som ett "adjektiv" till substantivet, kan man säga. 

Tempusändringen till imperfekt i 1) 'lyfte' bisatsen till en vanlig bisats. Vi använder inte exakt samma tempusformer i alla typer av huvudsatser och bisatser. Därför kändes det mer rätt med imperfekt, såsom ss-bb föreslog.

/Wilma


----------



## PoulBA

Det med dobbeltbestemthed på svensk og norsk kan jo virke noget mystisk når man er dansk. Tak for det rejste spørgsmål og ikke mindst Wilmas uddybende svar.
Er der nogen der ved om denne skelnen mellem dobbelt bestemmelse foran determinerende relativsætninger, men ikke foran parentesiske, også gælder på norsk?


----------



## raumar

PoulBA said:


> Er der nogen der ved om denne skelnen mellem dobbelt bestemmelse foran determinerende relativsætninger, men ikke foran parentesiske, også gælder på norsk?


Nei, denne forskjellen gjelder ikke på norsk. For eksempel bruker vi "den røde bilen" i alle disse tre setningene:


Wilma_Sweden said:


> _3) Kalle vill ha den röda bilen_. (här finns bara en röd bil att välja på)
> _4) Kalle vill ha den röda bil som står i hörnet. _(det finns flera röda bilar i närheten, men bara en som står i hörnet)
> _5) Kalle vill ha den röda bilen, som står i hörnet_ (=Kalle vill ha den röda bilen. Förresten, den står i hörnet, men det kvittar, för det finns bara en röd bil i närheten).


----------



## serbianfan

If we take a Norwegian expression where the 'double definite form' is sometimes used, sometimes not, such as 'den politiske situasjon(en)', we see that the double definite is actually more likely in the type of sentence where it's not used in Swedish.

Neste tema er den politiske situasjon(en) i Brasil.
Neste tema er den politiske situasjonen som jeg var inne på tidligere.
Neste tema er den politiske situasjonen(en), som jo begynner å bli alvorlig.


----------



## raumar

Well - when the double definite form is not used in Norwegian, it is probably a result of Danish influence, and goes back to the time when the written language in Norway was Danish. Single definiteness is used in some fixed expressions, such as "Det hvite hus", and sometimes when people want to express themselves in a solemn or poetic way. 

But apart from such exceptions, single definiteness generally sounds old-fashioned (at least to me), or associated with conservative versions of Bokmål ("Riksmål"). I would never say or write "den politiske situasjon" myself, so the type of sentence does not matter to me.


----------



## serbianfan

Well, Raumar - 'den politiske situasjon' appears to have 72 Google hits, while 'den politiske situasjonen' appears to have 90. I've said in a previous post that Google hits are not always reliable, but having looked more closely at some of the 72, I can see that many have been written by the government, universities, political parties and other organisations, etc.

Of course there are many people (like you) who would never say or write 'den politiske situasjon', but there are also a good number of people (like me) who wouldn't normally say it, but might write it.


----------



## winenous

serbianfan said:


> 'den politiske situasjon' appears to have 72 Google hits, while 'den politiske situasjonen' appears to have 90.


How did you get those results?

I just searched on those phrases, using double quotes around the phrases in the actual search, and got 17,300 for "den politiske situasjon" and 378,000 for "den politiske situasjonen". From a quick check of the results they all seemed to be exact matches, and Norwegian.

I was searching from England and you presumably from Norway, but the differences are huge. The number of hits you got seemed unrealistically low to me, which I why I checked myself.


----------



## raumar

winenous said:


> How did you get those results?


If you scroll down to the last post, you will find that the actual number of hits is much lower that the number you get on the first page. In my search from Norway, the first page says that there are 1720 hits for "den politiske situasjon" and 11 700 for "den politiske situasjonen", but going down to the last page of results reveals that there are only 72 and 90 actual hits.  

The Google search for "den politiske situasjon" was interesting: "Den politiske situasjon" sems to be a regular post on the agenda of party congresses. Some of these hits are quite old, for example Einar Gerhardsen's speech at the 1965 Labour party congress, but others are much more recent. So this seems to have become a kind of standard phrase in political language. 

I still can't help regarding "den politiske situasjon" as old-fashioned, and I came across the N-gram database at the National Library, which shows that there is some change going on. Both these figures (one for books and another for newspapers) show that "den politiske situasjon" was more frequently used than "den politiske situasjonen" until the early 1980s, when "den politiske situasjonen" took the lead. See: 

NB N-gram

NB N-gram


----------



## serbianfan

Yes, a common mistake for those who don't know their way around Google hits  At the top you get a large number (just now for 'den politiske situasjon' = 17 300, same as you). But then you go down to the page numbers at the bottom of the page (in this case 1 to 8) and click on the last number. And then at the top of the page it says 75 results instead of 17 300!


----------



## raumar

Yes, but I am not really sure what the "real" number of hits is. The difference between the two numbers seems to be caused by this procedure: 



> _For å kunne vise deg de mest relevante resultatene har vi utelatt enkelte oppføringer som var svært lik de 90 som allerede er vist._


----------



## serbianfan

raumar said:


> So this seems to have become a kind of standard phrase in political language.


I think we will find similar tendencies in phrases in all kinds of 'serious' fields and topics. 'Den medisinske behandling' has 106 hits and 'den medisinske behandlingen' 126, but again the N-gram graph shows a similar picture to the political phrase.


----------



## winenous

serbianfan said:


> Yes, a common mistake for those who don't know their way around Google hits  At the top you get a large number (just now for 'den politiske situasjon' = 17 300, same as you). But then you go down to the page numbers at the bottom of the page (in this case 1 to 8) and click on the last number. And then at the top of the page it says 75 results instead of 17 300!


What I see is also:
_In order to show you the most relevant results, we have omitted some entries very similar to the 82 already displayed.
If you like, you can repeat the search with the omitted results included. _

If you do "repeat the search..." you can then scroll through the remaining pages - if you have time!


----------



## winenous

For "den politiske situasjon" I can then see 33 pages of hits if I click on that link. On page 33 I can see that some hits are clearly identical text on different pages, but for many other hits it would take a lot of work to identify the unique pieces of text. In some cases it must be a question of definition. If 5 newspapers quote someone's words verbatim you might reasonably say that is one usage, but what if they report on the same person's opinion but use indirect speech?

I think all Google does is apply some algorithm to cut down the number of hits initially displayed to something that is manageable for most users, whilst showing a range of information. I wouldn't trust that smaller number as any indication of frequency of the use of the word on the web.


----------



## serbianfan

If you move your cursor over the N-gram graph you can see the exact figures at any point in time, so 'den politiske situasjonen' had 0.000056, while 'den politiske situasjon' had 0.0000069 in 2013. This is obviously a much greater difference than the 90 vs. 72 on Google hits. If you're good at maths, you can work out how great the difference is!


----------



## winenous

Yes, Google N-gram is far better for this purpose than the Google search engine. Actually I thought Google had discontinued N-gram, but obviously not. I am also pleased to learn that NB has a version with Norwegian corpuses - not available on the Google site. I'm afraid I was slow to realise what those cryptic "NB N-gram" were!


----------

